# Great picture of Sheet music



## Schubert (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking for a professional photo of Sheet music for a concert invitation. This one is great:

http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo-6855488-sheet-music-iv.php

But I don't want to pay for it. Any suggestion ?

Thanks !


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Is this any good?


----------



## leevshan (Aug 21, 2010)

^
I like the vintage feel of it


----------



## Schubert (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow ! Thanks a lot !


----------

